# THE FAMILY CAR



## cecilio (Feb 6, 2004)

ok now i have no idea what B13 14 15 and all that other stuff mean :newbie: 
all i have seen on here so far are threads about performance and so on 
so I'm not sure if the parts mentioned are good for me 

i have a 2001 altima 4cly that rides like complete sh!t..........

*so here goes the specific question(s) for you guys*

How can i build myself a safe suspension for daily all weather driving 

please keep in mind my wife has a LEAD foot and thinks she is in a 
1/4 mile race to the end of every block or high way exit 

Scares the crap out of me (might be bc of the bouncy roll and my head hitting the roof with every bump) but the kids seem to love it..... go figure!

anyway any and all help you can provide would be great :cheers:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

errr, just buy some decent aftermarket struts and call it a day. KYB or Tokico. expect to spend $200-400 on a set.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cecilio said:


> ok now i have no idea what B13 14 15 and all that other stuff mean :newbie:
> :


they are chasis codes. Your altimia is a L30. the b class are sentra/200sx's.


----------



## cecilio (Feb 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> they are chasis codes. Your altimia is a L30. the b class are sentra/200sx's.



ok thanks for the info guy's 

i've been reading up so i'm probaly going to just go with some kyb's 
i just have to figure out if i should get the gr2's or agx i think they are call 

i also thinking about a lagres set of anit sway bars and maybe a stb but i deff need new springs


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Get the AGX they are adjustable where the gr2 arent. I ride mine pretty stiff but I have heard of others runnning them on the lowest setting


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

GR2s are direct OEM replacement. There is NO benefit for gettin these


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> GR2s are direct OEM replacement. There is NO benefit for gettin these


Yeah, but it sounds like he has blown shocks in his car. If he wants a daily driver suspension that may be the ticket. Of course if he wants to go a better setup than stock, than you are definitely right.


----------



## cecilio (Feb 6, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Yeah, but it sounds like he has blown shocks in his car. If he wants a daily driver suspension that may be the ticket. Of course if he wants to go a better setup than stock, than you are definitely right.



wow so many reply's 
Thank you all 


ok yes i do have blown shocks and the guy i went to told me i also need a full tune up and springs to boot........ nothing is ever easy I'm just glad i didn't pay much for the car anyway..........

i do not mind going better then stock settings as long as it does not hurt ride quality i'm sure that anything will be better then i have right now esp seen as how i have no idea what a factory ride felt like :thumbup: 

now after what a read yesterday on here it seem that the stb and sway bars 
have both up's and down's so i'm still trying to figure out if i should get them or not but id i do i still need to figure out who makes the best set......

more or less how much should the agx set me back and should i also change the strut boot's as well?????

Thanks again for everything


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cecilio said:


> wow so many reply's
> Thank you all
> 
> 
> ...


AGXs are very good, it iwll set you back over 400 as i dont know how much they are for your car. They are adjustable and will be very good if you do other mods as they let you keep a fairly stock feel to a stiff race feel. They are adjustable, so its your choice.


----------

